# Finally got my XD9SC!



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Picked up my XD9SC yesterday! Hoping to get it to the range tomorrow night. Feels really good in my hand, especially after adding the Pearce to the mag.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats Todd,

It's a great little gun. I'll be interested in your range report. After shooting mine, I had little need for my XD Tactical, since my SC shot equally as well.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> After shooting mine, I had little need for my XD Tactical, since my SC shot equally as well.


That's what I fear is going to happen to my service XD Service. I have a feeling that the SC is going to shoot just as well, and since it's a 9mm and not a .40, ammo is going to be a lot cheaper, therefore the SC will be seeing a lot more range time.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Todd said:


> That's what I fear is going to happen to my service XD Service. I have a feeling that the SC is going to shoot just as well, and since it's a 9mm and not a .40, ammo is going to be a lot cheaper, therefore the SC will be seeing a lot more range time.


Yep. I wound selling my .40 Tactical to help finance my Kimber TLE purchase. There'll be so much less recoil with the SC9 instead of the Service 40 and the light weight of these guns makes the recoil and muzzle flip even more pronounced. Even with the reduced sight radius of the SC9, your accuracy should improve a bit.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice! I just picked up an all black XD9SC yesterday as well...haven't shot it yet, though. Hopefully I can get to the range tonight.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> Yep. I wound selling my .40 Tactical to help finance my Kimber TLE purchase. There'll be so much less recoil with the SC9 instead of the Service 40 and the light weight of these guns makes the recoil and muzzle flip even more pronounced. Even with the reduced sight radius of the SC9, your accuracy should improve a bit.


I have a feeling the .40 will end up funding some other gun purchase, either a Buckmark or a Remington 870 (the next two on "the list"). Although, I would happily give up that cash to fund a gun for my wife, if I can ever convince her to come shoot with me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats, Todd!

Yep, your "fear" may come true  I haven't shot my XD Service since I got the SC. The main reason was I wanted to break in the SC before I shot the Service again, but I just keep shooting it  I've said it a million times, but I swear I shoot my SC better than my Service. IDK what it is about it, I just love it. Then again, it's been a while since I shot my Service, so it may just be trigger time, but they are very accurate and fun to shoot little weapons. I have debated getting rid of my Service, but I have a feeling I will regret it some day. Plus, I like having a bi-tone and a regular 

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That's a nice pair Todd,

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> That's a nice pair Todd,


No one's ever said _that_ to me before! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The subcompact is fun to shoot. I carry the .40 version of it. I only needed about half of the Pearce Grip Extension so I shortened it with a Dremel tool and it works even better.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The subcompact is fun to shoot. I carry the .40 version of it. I only needed about half of the Pearce Grip Extension so I shortened it with a Dremel tool and it works even better.


You're a lot braver with the Dremel than I am. Didn't you chop a service model grip down to a SC grip?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I never did the grip chop since I never tried to carry a 4" pistol. I have the Service model for plinking and the subcompact for carry. 

The PGE is only $9 at Cheaper Than Dirt, which is only 20-30 mins from me. If I screw up a PGE, I could easily replace it. When I did it, I already had two. Besides, it was a trim-till-satisfied thing anyway.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I never did the grip chop since I never tried to carry a 4" pistol. I have the Service model for plinking and the subcompact for carry.


Now I'm going to be racking my brain trying to remember who did the grip chop. I know someone did. :smt017


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It's on XDTalk. No need to do the grip chop now that the "compact" is available. It's basically the subcompact model with a 4" barrel and slide. Or a service model with a subcompact grip. Six of one. Half a dozen of another.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess the grip chop would still be an option if you wanted to carry a 4" 9mm or .40 with the short grip; until SA makes that an option.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Picked up my XD9SC yesterday! Hoping to get it to the range tomorrow night. Feels really good in my hand, especially after adding the Pearce to the mag.


:drooling::drooling:

oh and here is the grip chop thread mr mod
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11507


----------

